# What yardage do you set your pin for 3-D



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I do the 20, 30, 40, and 50 setting.

Others do it the other way.


----------



## rangerunner (Feb 20, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> I do the 20, 30, 40, and 50 setting.
> 
> same here,,,,


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

I have my pins set at 23,28,33,and 38. I have found that with this set up I don't have to gap as much :thumbs_up


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Ibo: 22,27,31,35

Asa: 24,29,33,37,40


----------



## Mr10ss (Jun 2, 2005)

28,33,38,43,48 :d


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

I use five pins, 20,30,40,50,60


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*yardage*

i tend to set mine at 15 20 25 30 and 35 it has helped me alot


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

*yardage pins*

23,33,38,43,48


----------



## sanka (Dec 26, 2002)

I use 23-29-35-41


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

5 pins 20,30,40,50,60 over here i need the 50 and 60 pin to often to do samething else. i would keep it at 10s or 5s to keep it simple unless you are that good at judgeing range.


----------



## Archer-Z (Aug 12, 2005)

I Use 1 Pin Adjustable, 30,36,41,45,48 Anything Beyond "hold High And Let Her Fly..." Mathews Z-max 323 F.p.s. _Baby!_


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

I set mine on the 5's @ 23,28,33,38 for both IBO and ASA Hunter Class.

For 2006 I will probably go to something similar but start at 27 or 28 yds since I am jumping up to MBR/Unlimited.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Pins*

Mine are set at 20,30,35,40,and 45yds. I fact all 3 of my bows are set the same that way I cann't get any of them confused.


----------



## MadArcher (Jun 25, 2003)

*pins*

20-27-33-38-43
7 - 6 - 5 - 5 yards


madarcher


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i set mine the traditional way. 20 , 30 , 40 , 50 and 60 , but thats for hunting. i shoot a movable sight for 3D 95% of the time now...

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I prefer to use a single pin adjustable sight like the Cobra Easy Slide so I can avoid shooting through the gaps. I have lines for 15, 20, 25, 30, 35, 40, 45. If I think the yardage is something like 33 yards, I just stick my indicator between 30 & 35 and blaze away.

Automan


----------



## ta2darchr (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't set anything under 20 because they all are only half an inch high at 10 or 15. 20/30/40/50/60 for me. We have alot of long yardage caribou shots and other large animals so 60 is a must if you shoot around northern missouri. The difference between 20/30/40 is very small so gapping is not as difficult a thing as people make it out to be. If your yardage is not exactly accurate you may fall in the bottom of the 10 ring.... if it is an ASA target that can work out very well.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

On my HHA OL5500 (I prefer 1-pin adjustable) I have line for 10,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55,and 60


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I set mine at 20,30,40,50 and 60. Nearly every 3D I go to around here we have shots out to 60 yards. Some even get a little further. Most are around 35 to 45.


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

I use just 3 pins 15, 25, 35 hunter class


----------



## rangerunner (Feb 20, 2003)

for those of u that set your pins at say 23,,28,,,33,,38 or somewere like that,,,can some of u guys explain the reason why u set them that way,,rather than say 20,,30,,40,,50,, I would like to here some response,,
I set mine on the evens 20 30,, something I ve done for 30 yrs,,,never really
thought about it before,,


----------



## MadArcher (Jun 25, 2003)

*not every target is set at evan yardage*

so i set mine from 7 yards to 6 to 5 yards
20-27-33-38-43

it is better for me to split the gap at smaller yardage then in 10 yard gaps

the reason i go down in yards is becouse i am not that good at judgeing yardage at longer distants so it helps with the smaller gaps in my pins. it sure improved my scores by more than 20 points.

madarcher


----------



## rangerunner (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks MadArcher,,,I ll keep that in mind,,i ll try that next yr on my 3D rig,,


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

*pins*

Depends on the shoot. I've found that there are two set-ups in our area between 4 shoots. One of them I set up 20,30, and 40, the other I just use a 25 and 35. I shot 18 up yesterday with my 25, 35 set up so it seems to be working.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

Archer-Z said:


> I Use 1 Pin Adjustable, 30,36,41,45,48 Anything Beyond "hold High And Let Her Fly..." Mathews Z-max 323 F.p.s. _Baby!_



why dont you mark every yardage?? since its an adjustable sight, you could mark 20 25 30 35 and so on.

i use a sureloc (1 pin adjustable), and i have a sight tape from 10 to 100. before i had my tape, i shot from 20 to 90 in 10 meter increments and set each mark in the sight. i would set the sight between 20 and 30 if i thought the shot was 25, or move it closer to 30 in the shot was more 27 or 28 meters, but this wasnt as accurate. it worked ok, but now i can set my sight for exactly any number i want. now if i could only judge yardage better!


----------



## antihippie101 (Sep 7, 2005)

*sight pins*

i like mine at

15 20 25 30 40

this is the best for me and me 55# compound

does any one disagree

peace n out mi bro's


----------



## glenny (Jul 25, 2004)

*A suggestion for ya all....*

I set mine for what am shooting it for.
Get a real sight and take a walk backwards a few.
ha,ha.


----------



## MadArcher (Jun 25, 2003)

*10,000 comedians out of work*

and your trying to be funny


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Well.....I set my first pin for way under the target, my middle pin for somewhere in the 8 ring, and my last pin for somewhere high in the weeds directly behind the foam.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Glenny,
You should shoot with some of those ASA Unlimited shooters (pins) You might be the one clicking the heck out of your sight! Besides, those boys would put a whoopin on ya!.. yes, with pins!!


----------



## glenny (Jul 25, 2004)

*I have been at the last couple local shoots.*

Decided to use my hunting rig,thought it would be more exciting.
I shot perty good as a matter of fact,I know I placed in the top five or better,but,that jst goes ta show ya,once you dedicate yourself to something,ya just gotta keep pluggin away at it till ya get it right.
I use to think once I got a scope and windaged sight on there all these comp shooters are done for....
it's gotta be so easy.
Never been so humbled in my life.
As for shooting with the bigboys?
I didn't think hunting season opened up yet there,did it? ha.
I did however take some .10 and change out the fiber on my sight,I am drilling em now.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Glenny,
I shot a scope for a long time but came back to pins when I got tired of chasing my tail to get that edge with the newest or better new sight or scope. I now love pins and will never go back.
Our hunting season opens 15 Oct and I am having a rough with the wait. I still need to scout some so the time is good in that case. Good luck up north, stick a big'un for us southern hunters.
When you get tired of that scope, get yourself a Sword sight, you can shoot them in any lighting condition and they are built so solid that it will be the last sight you will need to buy. I set my pins with 7 yard gaps and have shot some of my best 3D scores ever (better than my scope days)

Bruce


----------



## glenny (Jul 25, 2004)

*Sorry to here that bruce.*

I will stick a big one,on the wall that is.
I got a sword sight on a Old Glory for hunting.I got it from Dan.
I would think you guys might want someone to give you some real evidence of what your sight can do.
I took my 70 out.I am popcanning broadheads at 60.
I said I took the .019 fiber out of it and put in.010.You must not have understood that part. 
I can show you some footage or atleast some pics when this fiasco is all over,said & done.
You are not the only one geting excited.
I am already having a hard time thinking of anything else.
The question is.....is where he will show himself and when.It is hard to hunt here due to which one to try and hunt the most if ya see a giant,or should have hunted there because bullwinkle showed up elsewhere,I hunt 3 -4 spots.
Should be a interesting journal logbook this year,hope to share it with you guys at the ata.
Sure hope for the best anyways.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

on my hunting setup it is 10 15 20 25 30 35 40, works for me


----------



## pa10point (Sep 11, 2005)

Hunter class with release, 3 pins at 20, 30 and 40 yards. I shoot my hunting setup each weekend at the 3-D courses to sharpen my yardage judging skills. After a while, bracketing between my three pins becomes second nature, and all the same equipment I'm using on the 3-D course will be with me in the treestand.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

For hunter class in IBO I shot a 20, 27, & 35 yard pin. I shot at 282 ft/sec setup and had fairly small pin gaps even with just three pins. A fourth pin INMHO would've just gotten in the way of the target.


----------



## dehunter (Sep 17, 2005)

i use 25 35 45 50 seems to work well here in 3-d shoots i just put the 25 at the bottom on the 12 ring on close targets hope that helps


----------



## ericthor (Sep 22, 2005)

*wat a pin*

pin's??? i dont use pins i use a bow a string and an arrow. whats all this about pins i thought this was an archery sight not sewing circle.  :shade:


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

20, 30, 36, 42, and 48. Just because the male unlimited class here (Western Carolina Circuit) is a 45 yard max. Most shots tend to be upper 30's lower 40's but rarely do you have a shot dead on 30, 35, 40, etc. I've never shot this class though. I was in open last season and just wanted a change for myself (plus I love popup 3D shoots and one pin was good bit tougher.) The 48 is in there for ASA Unlimited which is 50 max. Although these may change after the first comp, right now they seem to work great when practicing on "the range" in my buddy's yard.


----------

